# Ear Mites or Yeast Infection?



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

Izzie is turning two years old on Thursday and has had a case of the itchy ears. I took her to the Vet today and they diagnosed a yeast infection, giving me Cephalexin, Mometamax, and Triz Ultra. Anyways, aside from going to the Vet, how do you know if your dog has ear mites or a yeast infection? Looking at her ears, they didn't appear very red.... So, what are the different clues that you use to identify the culprit.

Thanks!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I always keep Zymox on hand and if someone has a yucky ear/s I treat them with that. I guess if it doesn't work one day I'll take them to the vet and expect to have a diagnosis of ear mites.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think the vet scrapes the ears and look under the microscope.

Normally a healthy dog we keep track of doesn't get ear mites. But yeast infections can be more common due to allergies or damp or other issues. I can help you with the cost of meds though. All the owners of dogs I know make up their own ear treatment (and possibly also adjust the dogs diets). The ear treatment is called Blue Power Ear Treatment and details are all below:

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Blue%20Power%20Ear%20Treatment.pdf

You're feeding me what?: Blue Power Ear Treatment - It Works!

SHOW DOG MAGAZINE= Holistic Helpful Hints/Remedies for fleas, diet information, and all kinds of schtuff

Epiphany Mastiffs ~ Blue Power Ear Treatment for dogs!


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

sometimes a yeast infection can smell


----------

